# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ból kręgosłupa, problemy z oddawaniem moczu

## kowallosu

Od dłuższego siedzenia boli mnie kręgosłup na poziomie od części lędzwiowej do ogonowej. Mam problemy z sikaniem, mam piłkę w odbycie tak jakby napuchnięte, boli mnie trochę cewka moczowa, mam zaparcia? Aha jeszcze jedno chyba mam probelmy z pęcherzem i układem trawiennym.

Pomoże ktoś bo nie wytrzymuje już psychicznie!! :Frown:

----------


## Karaoke

Trzeba zacząć od badań : krew, mocz łącznie z posiewem i rtg części lędżwiowej kręgosłupa. A co do zaparć to zapewne wina błędów dietetycznych.

----------

